# Camcorder (Leg/Binding mounted)??



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're saying is you'd rather have a 5lb camera strapped to your leg than a 10 ounce helmet camera? Great fucking logic there.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is you'd rather have a 5lb camera strapped to your leg than a 10 ounce helmet camera? Great fucking logic there.


Not to mention having shit strapped to your board/leg is gotta be hella awkward and captures weird footage.

I think I'd just wear the helmet and save yourself a lot of trouble.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is you'd rather have a 5lb camera strapped to your leg than a 10 ounce helmet camera? Great fucking logic there.


/threadend.


----------



## meatcigar (Feb 24, 2011)

No way would i be considering anything near 5 pounds...im thinking more along the lines of a very thin sports camcorder about the size of a match box.

Ive seen footage from them before and its far more interesting than a head cam imo


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My girlfriend modified the the helmet strap for the gopro so that it can be velcro'd around the leg, arm etc. works great.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is you'd rather have a 5lb camera strapped to your leg than a 10 ounce helmet camera? Great fucking logic there.


lmao i enjoy reading your posts burton avenger! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So essentially what you're saying is you want a GoPro helmet camera with either the gorilla mountain, or the strap. I swear to god stupidity reigns down from the high heavens every day that snowboarders aren't forced to be innovative. No wonder the 90's were the golden age. Fuck where's my Delorean and Fluxcapacitator I'm going back to 95.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

meatcigar said:


> No way would i be considering anything near 5 pounds...im thinking more along the lines of a very thin sports camcorder about the size of a match box.
> 
> Ive seen footage from them before and its far more interesting than a head cam imo


sounds like you want a go pro


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely a Go Pro. Any other camera that meets that size criteria is going to give you pretty crappy footage. So you'll want a helmet cam, except you don't want a helmet cam.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what people dont realize is while, yes the gopro is technically a "helmet" cam, its really so much more then that if you use it right


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the helmet cam functionality of the Go Pro is not nearly as good as it's counter parts. Drift, Contour, etc. The alien antenna top mount looks kind of funny and is prone to getting knocked off. More then a few have been lost at Berthoud Pass because of this. Where it shines is the other mounts. The chest mount, leg mount, board mounts, and such are things that other cams just can't really do with the ease and functionality of the Go Pro.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I think the helmet cam functionality of the Go Pro is not nearly as good as it's counter parts. Drift, Contour, etc. The alien antenna top mount looks kind of funny and is prone to getting knocked off. More then a few have been lost at Berthoud Pass because of this. Where it shines is the other mounts. The chest mount, leg mount, board mounts, and such are things that other cams just can't really do with the ease and functionality of the Go Pro.


not to mention that if i see another gopro edit with some guy holding up a ski pole im gonna lose it


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the combo I have:

Kodak Plsysport ZX5 (water proof, shock resistant, shoots 1080p or 720p at 60fps and has image stabilization)
Kodak PLAYSPORT Zx5 Video Camera (Black) 1515246 B&H Photo Video

Body Mount: 
KODAK Essential Action Mount / Body Strap


----------

